# ARBA Memebership



## mistyjr (May 31, 2010)

I have lost my ABRA card a while back. How do I get my membership number or another card??

Thanks


----------



## countrybuns (May 31, 2010)

Do you still have your certificate or credit card statement/receipt? I would imagine if you e-mail them with that info they can recover it for you.


----------



## mistyjr (May 31, 2010)

I'm getting the ARBA Magazines and stuff. But I think I have some letters that I have gotten in the mail, That I can check out..


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

The magazines wont help you need something like your credit card statement or a letter they mailed you with your info on it. Did you register your rabbitry or just secure membership? I have my rabbitry certificate in front of me and it has my ARBA number on it.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I did not registered my rabbitry... Didnt have $$$ To do all the registered that i wanted (rabbitry,breeder, ect), I just did myself membership


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay well did you sign up online? I did and got an email comfirmation number.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I did it online.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I found my emails from when I bought it..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

email from "Stephanie Baker"


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

but it doesnt show my ARBA Number.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Just call them and tell them you lost your card and give them your name and address...they're awesome about helping...

Um...guess how I know?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

:?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> :?


I had to call them to get my membership information - I had misplaced my card and my renewal notice and knew I needed to renew it ASAP. They were great about looking it up and letting me know the latest date I had to renew.

(This was years ago).


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a question for you??

Why you want a membership?? What do you get?? My aunt never explained to me about this ARBA stuff. But she dont have a membership and tells me that i dont need it..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

But.. I do have it..


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

It lets you register your rabbits, grand them. Plus some other things. Mostly lets you register and grand them. Which is rather important for a showing rabbitry.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

But I haven really shown my rabbits, Except my Standard Rex that got bad because of her "open coat", And my Mini Rex got shown in Feb. But that's about it..


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

Means she was molting, and wasn't in condition.

If you're just going to breed, and not show, then oh well. Personally, I don't see point in breeding without showing. But it's your choice~


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Means she was molting, and wasn't in condition.
> 
> If you're just going to breed, and not show, then oh well. Personally, I don't see point in breeding without showing. But it's your choice~


I never said I just breed and that's all.. I do show too. Just May show that I went into. I just shown my Rex and thats what they told me with her coat. I have a show coming up in July 10th. Im trying to get the rabbit's coats in shape. If I know how. 
But we will see.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Basically - ARBA membership is good for registering your rabbits (something I'm considering doing with all of my seniors from now on because one of my mentors is suggesting it with the flemish at least) - it allows you to claim the title "grand champion" with ARBA (which is really where it matters) - it allows you to register your rabbitry (which saved my rear last year when animal control came calling...I was able to prove to them I was a breeder because of my pedigrees, my ARBA membership and my registration certificate for my rabbitry. 

Also - like any "professional" will join an organization in their field - whether it be doctor/nurse/lawyer - even professional organizer - I personally feel that a membership in ARBA shows you are serious about your rabbits and your breeding. 

I believe you also MUST be an ARBA member to show at the national show - but I'm not 100% sure of that.

I know that my plans for memberships this year are (some I still have to do - they have a * beside them):

ARBA - needs renewal later this month - going to spend the extra money to get listed in the breeder directory online

Holland Lop Specialty club (best money I've spent recently)- need to spend money to get rabbitry listed in their directory

*Flemish Giant rabbitry club - going to spend the extra $5 to have my rabbitry listed online

*Texas Rabbit Breeders Association - want to support our state club and also be able to participate in the sweepstakes

*San Antonio Rabbit Breeders Association - same thing as above

*The Texas club for flemish - I forget the name of it


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Means she was molting, and wasn't in condition.
> ...


I use Manna Pro show formula supplement - I think it is $6.99 for a 5 pound bag at Tractor Supply. I mix it half and half with oatmeal (generic long-cooking version - uncooked) - and then I put about 1 tsp on my holland's food and 1 tablespoon on my flemish food.

When it isn't hot - I add black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

There's a small fee to replace your card. You don't need proof of membership to get a replacement - they have you on record.

Your membership number is the first 4 letters of your last name, first 2 letters of your first name and 00 unless there is another person with those same letters (then the 00 is replaced with a number series such as 01, 02, 03).

My name is Pamela Nock, so my ARBA number is NOCKPA00



You must have your card to attend an ARBA convention and to register a rabbit. (I also need to present mine when judging a show).


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Pam


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...


I use...


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

its a teaspoon daily, So "only" my REW wooly, Standard Rex, LionHead Buck, 2 Mini Rex's does only get this.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't want to steal Misty's thunder, but this is on topic, so I'll give it a shot, lol. 

When filling out the membership application, which should I check? Family? Youth? I'm confused on that part. Me and my sister would be together, obviously...but does that mean we co-own the rabbitry? 

And we're turning 18 in July, so I'm guessing we wouldn't check the youth box.... 

Filling out the form just confuses me, so I would appreciate some help!  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

It's okay Emily!!!

But im sure somebody will answer this. Im sure you dont want youth, or single. Problly Family??


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> It's okay Emily!!!
> 
> But im sure somebody will answer this. Im sure you dont want youth, or single. Problly Family??



Yeah I have no idea...I'm not filling it out online, but by paperwork, and it said that family was like adults, too? No clue... Do I have to have an adult on there, or can it just be me and my sister? I'm assuming so, since we'll be 18...

:?

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> And we're turning 18 in July, so I'm guessing we wouldn't check the youth box....
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


If just you and your sister are joining, you would be filling out 2 individual youth memberships - not family membership.

You would be an ARBAyouth until your 19th birthday. I believe that the wrong wording was in the current rule book. It is clarified on the ARBA website with the correct wording:

*[size=[u]"Revised[/u]][size=: Youth exhibitors may enter sanctioned youth shows from the age of five (on their fifth birthday) through the age of 18 (until their nineteenth birthday). An adult cannot show in youth classes at any time. Youth exhibitors must be able to handle their own animals. If stated in the show catalog, all youth entries must be carried by youth. Youth exhibitors are not required to carry their own animals to the table."]*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And we're turning 18 in July, so I'm guessing we wouldn't check the youth box....
> ...



So, two separate sheets of paper? What about the rabbitry, though? Will we still be listed under the same rabbitry? 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup, we're still youth for another year. (Well, two for me... XD I'm still 16. 17 in 26 days.)

Hey Pam. I'm betting you won't know this, and I'll have to call and ask...
But if we buy a 3 year youth, does that cancel on our 19th birthday? I was thinking about renewing to a 3 year. I got a 1 year because I wasn't sure if rabbits would stick, but now I'm pretty set on it. Renewing every year seems like a hassle I don't specifically need, but a 3 year would last me until 3 months after my 20th birthday... Which sorta seems unfair. But fair at the same time.

Just wondering if you might know the answer. Thankies.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> So, two separate sheets of paper? What about the rabbitry, though? Will we still be listed under the same rabbitry?
> 
> Emily


You will still be listed under the same rabbitry name. You fill out the rabbitry registration separately, listing all owners. Once you register your rabbitry, the name will automatically be printed on your membership card. When any membership lapses, the rabbitry registration lapses.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*introoder wrote: *


> Yup, we're still youth for another year. (Well, two for me... XD I'm still 16. 17 in 26 days.)
> 
> Hey Pam. I'm betting you won't know this, and I'll have to call and ask...
> But if we buy a 3 year youth, does that cancel on our 19th birthday? I was thinking about renewing to a 3 year. I got a 1 year because I wasn't sure if rabbits would stick, but now I'm pretty set on it. Renewing every year seems like a hassle I don't specifically need, but a 3 year would last me until 3 months after my 20th birthday... Which sorta seems unfair. But fair at the same time.
> ...


You are required to notify ARBA when you turn 19. At that point, you can pay the extra on your 3 year membership to advance it to an adult membership.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So, two separate sheets of paper? What about the rabbitry, though? Will we still be listed under the same rabbitry?
> ...



Gotcha.  

Now I have to get the paperwork.  

What about differentclubs membership? Is that up until 19 as well? And do we fill those out singularly also? 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Jun 1, 2010)

I would assume it depends on the club, Emily, since they don't have the same exact rules. But I know they follow ARBA rules. idk. I would assume so.

And yeah. Print out the paper work for each club. Like for me, I have WSRBA, ANDRC, ECNDC, FMNDC, and a couple of other memberships either mailed in, or being completed and turned in. I might spring for an oregon rba membership, too, if I keep going down to those shows. 

>.>; It's rather expensive, I'm finding out. Even with club discounts on specialty shows, I'm still spending $40 to take 5 rabbits up to Maple Valley this weekend to show. $150 a month in entry fee's is so not ideal at this point. I can't even imagine what people pay when they bring 10+ rabbits to a show. Or even have multiple breeds. o.o; 

Thank god thurston's entry fee is so little. If it was any more, I wouldn't have enough money to bring 20 buns there. (Oh my god. Yet again, I will be the entire dwarf class. XD Atleast I'll have some champagnes and standard chins to ease the numbers from 20 dwarfs to 16... XD)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

Megan,....I thought there was no fee for TCF? The previous years we haven't paid anything... or are you showing open? 

Is there a paper form of the club membership on ARBA? I don't want to do it online...:/ 

I will get the other clubs memberships off the computer, though. 

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Is there a paper form of the club membership on ARBA? I don't want to do it online...:/
> 
> I will get the other clubs memberships off the computer, though.
> 
> Emily


Yes - ask them to send you a form.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 1, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is there a paper form of the club membership on ARBA? I don't want to do it online...:/
> ...



Okay, will do.  

Emily


----------



## introoder (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh. I enjoyed the online deal. I feel much safer that way. XD Nothing lost in mail. (Seeing as it took them three times of sending the card for me to get it. Apparently they've sent the book twice, but I've yet to receive it...)

Yeah. There's a $2 fee per rabbit. Or maybe it's 3. Did you know that there's a 4H fee next year, just to be in it? $20 per person, just because they lost all state funding. It's kinda sad. And apparently there will be no thurston county fair three years from now. They won't have the money to put it on. Personally, I think we'll rebound with the economy gets back to normal again, but who knows.

But yeah. $3 with the 20 rabbit limit is going to make me want to shoot myself in the face. Not to mention, I /don't/ have crocks that hold 2 cups of water... I frankly don't need them for the house. I rewater the buns every 6 hours I'm awake, for those that have crocks. So I'll have to drop another $20 or 100 to buy either dollar store crocks, or spring for my usual EZ crock. >.>;;; I wish they'd let us use stupid water bottles. It's so stupid.

Anywho. We're really jacking misty's thread... XDD


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> ...



When I have the time, I'll also try to get printable forms up on my rabbitry site.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a printable form:

http://nockrabbits.com/ARBA_MEMBERSHIP_APPLICATION.pdf



If you'd like to do a 3 year membership, check the ARBA site for cost and fill it in at the bottom of the sheet.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 2, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here's a printable form:
> 
> http://nockrabbits.com/ARBA_MEMBERSHIP_APPLICATION.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing that, Pam.  That's very kind of you, and so very helpful. 

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 4, 2010)

I just gotten an email from the ARBA.. They said it will cost me another $5.00 to replace my card..


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 4, 2010)

That really sucks! My card is missing at the moment although I do have my ceritficate. Now I know if I don't find it.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, It does suck... Oh well, I guess I dont need it anytime soon


----------



## pamnock (Jun 4, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I just gotten an email from the ARBA.. They said it will cost me another $5.00 to replace my card..


Rather than pay the $5, just renew for another year and you'll get another card.


----------

